# Council of Vapor Tempest 200W



## Nailedit77 (7/6/16)

Wattage output range: 1~200W;
Temperature control:
Support for 0.5 ohm and above atomizers;
OLED screen displays wattage, resistance, and battery life;
Micro USB charging port;
510 threading connection;
Battery: 3 x 18650 batteries

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (7/6/16)

Great looks for a 3 batt mod!!!


----------



## Nailedit77 (7/6/16)

Love the look of it


----------



## Zahz (8/6/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> Wattage output range: 1~200W;
> Temperature control:
> Support for 0.5 ohm and above atomizers;
> OLED screen displays wattage, resistance, and battery life;
> ...



0,5ohm seems very high , I think it's 0,05ohm and above . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## skola (8/6/16)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KimVapeDashian (8/6/16)

I don't like the look of this mod at all...

Rx as a 3 battery mod is still pretty today [ form + function = winner for me ]

*this is my opinion*


----------



## Necropolis (8/6/16)

That shiny bottle is going to get nice and scratched nice and quickly.


----------



## Mark121m (6/7/16)

The Council of Vapor Tempest 200W TC Box Mod is a 200 watt 3-18650 battery device. This unit utilizes a proprierty chip that is designed cohesively with the chassis to optimize the triple battery set up while maximizing the effective button layout for ergonomix handling to bring together function and performance. The Tempest chip also features 3 ramp modes: Soft, Standard, Power. Measuring at 85mm by 58mm by 37mm, the CoV Tempest 200W structure features a sharp industrial design of Zinc and Chrome elements, along with their signature carbon fiber insert for a visually striking exterior. The sliding battery door is efficiently engineered for easy mounting of the triple18650 batteries (_sold separately_), with a traditional three button opertaion in line with an intuitive OLED screen. Coupling the sophisticated and powerful output performance with timeless style and precision machining, the Council of Vapor Tempest 200W TC Box Mod is set to enter the market in spectacular form.

CoV Tempest 200W TC Box Mod Features:


Triple 18650 Battery Platform - Batteries Not Included
Wattage Output Range: 1~200W
Minimum Atomizer Resistance: 0.05ohm
Versatile Temperature Control Module
Premium Zinc and Chrome Construction
Durable Ruberized Paint Finish
Signature Council of Vapor Carbon Fiber Panel for Ergonomic Grip 
Intuitive OLED Display
Three Ramp Modes: Soft, Standard, and Power
Sliding Batter Cover
510 Connection


----------



## zadiac (6/7/16)

Been posted already 

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/council-of-vapor-tempest-200w.t24265/


----------



## Mark121m (6/7/16)

Awww snap.
Hahaha


----------



## Silver (7/7/16)

Above three posts have been moved to this existing thread
Thanks for the headsup @zadiac


----------

